# He burns again....



## bobcycles (Feb 27, 2018)

This tool relisted his junk rack with a line of BS about
'prewar' etc and sadly people bid and it sold.
Someone got mega screwed out of nearly 250 dollars on junk.
He knows it's a postwar top and the legs are fake
Wald basket legs but continues to Lie about the butchered parts he pawns off
as original.

Can someone please post his mug again?

All attending Memory Lanes and AA meets should have a poster
on display at your sales space with a "Do Not Sell To"  warning ..
official black list ...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-6-HOLE-RACK-CARRIER-PREWAR-AUTOCYCLE-MOTOR-BIKE-CRUISER-BICYCLE-FRAME-26-/391982245794?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=NazXqZIDZLpTUoaFo6rpjeJAJOc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2018)

Someone here posted a pic of him a few years back but I forget who it was.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

I think I did but the mods deleted it. Morti is actually a member here I believe. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think I did but the mods deleted it. Morti is actually a member here I believe. V/r Shawn




He sure is.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 1, 2018)

There’s s new one being parted out now from him


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 1, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> There’s s new one being parted out now from him




it's very exciting to see what he is destroying!   hopefully some misleading/false descriptions will follow....


----------

